# حساب الاحداثيات بواسطة الاكسل



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هده اول مشاركة لي في هدا المنتدى الرائع والملف المرفق هو عبارة عن برنامج معمول على الاكسل حيث يتيح لك حساب الاحداثيات لاي منشأ في الموقع الدي بتشتغل فيه واتمنى ان ينال الرضا لديكم


http://www.2shared.com/file/3842571/9757ad26/calculate.html


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياأخي وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمد جبار الدراجي (30 أغسطس 2008)

:59: سررت جدا بهذه المعلومات القيمة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## garary (30 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن رفع الملف على رابط اخر


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (30 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهكل العام والجميع بخير بمناسبة حلول الشهر الكريمهذا الملف انا ارفعه من جديد على رابط اخر واسف جدا لتأخريhttp://rapidshare.com/files/141717352/calculate.xls.html


----------



## كورانالمساح (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا بس ياريت توضيح اكثر


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الملف


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي كور انالمساح ماهو التوضيح الذي تريده


----------



## حسام يونس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جزيت خيرا
كل عام وانتم بخير***** رمضان شهر الخير


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشيرناشد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور كتير على التصميم للاحداثيات


----------



## بشيرناشد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانتو سالمين للجميع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت ياهندسة طريقة عمل البرنامج بس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا العمل ولو امكن نرجو عمل رابط pdf


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت بعض الشرح يالغالي


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## م.احمد زينو121 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على النقل الجميل


----------



## الاسطورة2 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

لو تثبتة في المنتدي تكون مشكور


----------



## المهندس الحارثي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## السندباد المساحي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله


----------



## salahleica (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا بس ياريت توضيح اكثر*​


----------



## khalilll (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وجاري التحميل


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماهرحسن (14 مايو 2010)

شكرااا ولكن ياريت بعض الشرح عن طريقه استعمال البرنامج كل الشكر


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

ربما وصلت للموضوع متأخر لأن الملف غير موجود

أرجو رفع الملف من جديد للاستفادة منه 

شكر الله لك


----------



## فالكون (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## osama badran (30 نوفمبر 2012)

The file link that you requested is not valid..


----------



## حسام عبد الله (30 نوفمبر 2012)

وشكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------

